# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  Waiting for the first real user reviews...

## Sporkboy

Has anyone seen anybody post a review of either of these printers? I keep checking, but all I get are articles about the Kickstarter campaign. I'm in the March batch for a heated bed two-up, but I'm kind of anxious to see how people get on with these.

Thanks,
Graham

----------


## HiLuckyB

No one has received these printers yet. I have a December Two Up with the heated bed ordered, And it should be shipping this week. I plan on putting up videos once I get mine printing.

----------


## Sporkboy

OK, I will be patient then.

----------

